# First fish on fly



## 06_silverado (Oct 27, 2009)

I have a 3 peice 9 ft bamboo fly rod my grandpa made me. I pulled it out of the closet and it made me really want to teach myself how to fly fish. So after watching some youtube videos for lessons.  I went and got a Hobbs Creek outfit from Bass Pro last weekend, I have praticed a little in the back yard and finally went out last night after work. I prolly would have been more productive if i wouldnt have freaked out and tried to set the hook the 5 times I got bites but I finally let one take off with it and caught this little guy.  ;D I am deffinatly going back out tonight and hopefully will have a few more to post up on here to show off


----------



## flyfisheraa573 (Jun 26, 2008)

nice start man...congrats...blue gill on the fly rod is a fun trip...keep up the good work!


----------



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

Congrats! Learning to strip set instead of lift will greatly improve your hook-up ratio! 

oh, you should be warned before the addiction really takes hold, there are no meetings for quitting Fly fishing, there is no "recovery." You'll basically come to a point of no return, and before you know it you will be up at all hours playing with craft furs and dead animals parts. You'll spend hours looking at threads, bead eyes, and glues. You're reading material on the thrown will consist of pictures of far away Flats and some fancy new fly reel you simply have to have. ;D


----------



## cal1320 (Jun 6, 2007)

[smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif] on the first fish. Welcome to the sickness.
Friday night (14th) is the Fly Fishing Film Festival at the Orl Science center. You might want to check it out.


----------



## 06_silverado (Oct 27, 2009)

Ha yeah I have been hitting up my Local Sports Authority since its close to my office and has been having abunch of random fishing items coming up in the clearance bin. They had a beginner fly tieing kit marked down from 40 dollars to 10 bucks. I couldnt pass it up so I got it. That was last week when I got it and this last weekend I got the Pole and reel. ;D I swear in the last month I probably have picked up 150 dollars worth of lures and boat trailer stuff for 40 bucks!!  I already feel addicted and I love it!!! I think its going to be my girlfriend that will need counseling for my addiction


----------



## 06_silverado (Oct 27, 2009)

> [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif] on the first fish. Welcome to the sickness.
> Friday night (14th) is the Fly Fishing Film Festival at the Orl Science center. You might want to check it out.


really? that is just a few miles down the road from my house!! I will deffinatly have to check it out. Thanks for the heads up. Any memebers making it out?


----------



## flyfisheraa573 (Jun 26, 2008)

go to the FF film show...WELL worth it...there are movies that will make you even more addicted, even if you already have a problem 

Another suggestion, is since you're just starting out...get together with a few folks from the board that FF, and go out with them...you can pick up things that you may not on a video...


----------



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

I'll be at that showing of the Fly Fishing Film. Try to get over to Orlando Outfitters and get your ticket today or tomorrow, they'll cost a bit more at the door(if any are still available). 

Here's a mug shot so that I may be recognized. Excuse the Pompano, it was my first, and was delicious.. ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

Great job on the 1st! Mine was a Puffer!
I love cruising around the backyard ponds around here doing the same thing. Love the sound of the slurp they make when they grab the bug!
Tell somemore about the rod yer Grandfather made. A pic or 2 would be cool. Making a bamboo rod is no simple feat. Too cool.


----------



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

> Tell somemore about the rod yer Grandfather made. A pic or 2 would be cool. Making a bamboo rod is no simple feat. Too cool.


I second that, there is a lot of work involved in crafting a nice boo rod.



> I've always said if Bluegill grew to 50 lbs, no one would ever swim in fresh water. - Brett


 ;D ;D ;D ;D
They are ferocious little things.


----------



## 06_silverado (Oct 27, 2009)

Yeah it is a fun hobby. I have made two fishing poles as gifts for people now with the help of my grandpa and now have a set up in my office at home to wrap poles myself. When I get home tonight I will take some pictures of the bamboo rod and a baitcasting pole he has made me. Hopefully Ill have some more fish to post up as well. I stoped in at the fly fisherman off orange after lunch and got a few poppers and a yellow jacket to try out. I need a box for these things now im starting a little collection ;D


----------



## 06_silverado (Oct 27, 2009)

Poppers


----------



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

lol, I have a few flies stuck around my car too. The ones that don't leave were from my first Bonefish and first Snook on Fly.


----------



## 06_silverado (Oct 27, 2009)

lol yeah I didnt have my tackle bag with me to i stuck them on the visor. ok I have a ton of pictures of my bamboo rod and a bait caster my grandpa has made me. First the two more little fish i got yesterday.


----------



## 06_silverado (Oct 27, 2009)

nother


----------



## 06_silverado (Oct 27, 2009)

guide wrap


----------



## 06_silverado (Oct 27, 2009)

bamboo rod


----------



## 06_silverado (Oct 27, 2009)

for some reason I cant post the other pictures cause the file size is to big. And I cant get on photobucket at work... but here are some pics of my baitcaster


----------



## 06_silverado (Oct 27, 2009)

butwrap these were my highschool colors. He gave it to me as a graduation gift.


----------



## 06_silverado (Oct 27, 2009)

..


----------



## 06_silverado (Oct 27, 2009)

Guide wraps


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

as others said, welcome to the addiction and congrats on your first.  

That bamboo rod is beautiful, be careful who you listen to though, if it's not a GLX or Xi3 these days it's not worthy or capable of catching fish. ;D


----------



## 06_silverado (Oct 27, 2009)

Thank you all for all the Congradulations. Ill try to figure a way to get more pictures up of the Bamboo rod. It really is a pretty rod. The pictures that showed up sho that pretty well


----------



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks for posting those. Your Grandfather has skills.  Hang onto those heirlooms.


----------

